# Blood in the Meadows



## longknife (Apr 30, 2019)

Revelers crowd the Las Vegas Strip while timers in deadly packages tick away the minutes until Midnight and a bloody New Year



Available in paperback and Kindle @ https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1463536283/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_hsch_vapi_taft_p1_i11&tag=ff0d01-20


----------

